# Tear Staining and Food



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Seems like Haylee started overnight with tear staining. She's currently eating Royal Canine puppy food...is this a problem with tear staining?

I also notice that she steals a few pieces of Petey's food - Royal Canine Yorkie food...could this be causing it?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am lost too. Nemo (13 months) was on Nutro (Ultra) he had no itching at all, it was great! Then he started to get tear stains







so I switched him to Wellness, Now he is starting to itch again, but bad..








I don't know what to do, I didn't even have these problems with my 3 boys.. I don't know what food to try now...


Help








I do believe certain foods do cause staining.. beef pulp is one ingredient that causes staining

Good/Luck
Andrea~


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i think royal canine has some not so good ingredients in it that can cause tear staining. i would try something like natural balance or wellness chicken (lola loves it!). good luck!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Seems like Haylee started overnight with tear staining. She's currently eating Royal Canine puppy food...is this a problem with tear staining?
> 
> I also notice that she steals a few pieces of Petey's food - Royal Canine Yorkie food...could this be causing it?[/B]



It's probably a teething thing right now. Mikey and Mia don't have any staining, but Buddy
does because he's 5 months old and teething. JMO


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo is on Wellness (chicken) but since I switched he is itching like crazy, the nutro was good, but he had tear stains.. I don't know about NB I have read posts where tear stains occured while on that food..
I don't know what to do???
Help!!!

Andrea~


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

honestly if you have him on an ultra premium food, i think the chance is soooo small that his tearing is due to his food. you will drive yourself crazy trying all different foods. find one that he doesn't itch on and he likes and stick with it. if his tearing started so suddenly, it might be something thats in the air. you could try benedryll or see your vet. it may just go away on its own soon. try using coryllium eye drops in his eyes daily, that will gelp get the dust etc out of them.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Nemo is on Wellness (chicken) but since I switched he is itching like crazy, the nutro was good, but he had tear stains.. I don't know about NB I have read posts where tear stains occured while on that food..
> I don't know what to do???
> Help!!!
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


 *When someone figures this all out I want to know too! For us it's either one or the other, tear staining or itching!

GADS!

Melanie
*


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

"knock on wood" Haylee doesn't have itching





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245563
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just bought Natural Balance (Duck & Potato) so I am praying with this the itching will stop.
If it does not I am going back to Nutro Ultra.. He sure loves the NB, he is eating up right now










Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I just bought Natural Balance (Duck & Potato) so I am praying with this the itching will stop.
> If it does not I am going back to Nutro Ultra.. He sure loves the NB, he is eating up right now
> 
> 
> ...


 *Good luck! Bella itches awfully on the duck and potato... hope Nemo does better.

enJOY and love to you all,
Melanie
giddy
*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245737
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he does to Melanie, and thanks for the offer, my dad is fine (Thank God), you are so sweet ..

Who is giddy









XOXOX Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245746
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Me, after looking at Dian's puppies. hahahaha ohhhhh they are darling.

Giddy me,
Melanie
*


----------



## suep'sgirls (Aug 13, 2006)

These are some cute faces. i like Canadie. It is for all age stages and I have had my Malts on it for almost 5 years. They are healthy happy and no stains. The out is just the right firmness and less since they use it all up. I wouldn't think of using anything else. It keeps my older dog slim, my young girl just right and we are getting a new baby boy in one week. He will also be a Canadie boy. Suep


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Seems like Haylee started overnight with tear staining. She's currently eating Royal Canine puppy food...is this a problem with tear staining?
> 
> I also notice that she steals a few pieces of Petey's food - Royal Canine Yorkie food...could this be causing it?[/B]


I use Chicken Soup for dog lovers now and I am trying to stay away from salt, I have read that salt feeds red yeast, I also am studying the idea that high protien diets in puppies can contribute to tear staining and elevated liver values. When dogs are in the wild, the dam eats first and regurgitates to feed her young, they get the left overs, we whom love our pets over compensate and sometimes the diet is too rich.

Nedra
Villa Marsesca Maltese
541-451-3553
My Webpage
My Webpage


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay so Nemo was on Nutro Ultra which was great he never itched, but the tear stains started.
So then I switched to Wellness (And he was itching like crazy) so Monday I bought Natural Balance (Duck and potato) and the itching has stopped







so far so good, I guess we will just have to see.
I am going broke trying all these foods. How long before everyone found the right food for their pup?


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Now he is off NB he was just itching like crazy. I put him back on Nutro (Lamb and Rice) this is the only food he does not itch from.. We will see how it goes...

Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Andrea,

Let me know how how Nemo does on that food. I had picked up several sample bags but read it has Bee*t* Pulp in it so I am going to try my dogs on it for now.

I am currently still hunting for a kibble that is small enough for Mr Wookie and that all three dogs will enjoy. So far they all will eat the Wee Bits but arn't crazy about it.

Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

This Nutro does stop the itching, but he has a little staining..
I don't know what to do?? I tryed NB, Wellness,and another one I can't remember..
But I have to stay with Nutro, cause he is not itching at all, I am just going to have to deal with the tear staining, till I find something that works.. He's itching is more important to me than a little staining



Andrea~







You could really **Loose ** your mind over this crap...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> This Nutro does stop the itching, but he has a little staining..
> I don't know what to do?? I tryed NB, Wellness,and another one I can't remember..
> But I have to stay with Nutro, cause he is not itching at all, I am just going to have to deal with the tear staining, till I find something that works.. He's itching is more important to me than a little staining
> 
> ...



<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Have you tried the Wellness Salmon and Sweet Potato??? Its specifically for dogs that are sensitive to meats etc. More or less dogs who suffer with allergies. This is what I used to feed my Bullmastiff and his allergies cleared up.

Good luck....poor lil baby.</span>


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257961
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thank you for your post.. I have not tried the Wellness Salmon. I thought the Natural Balance was for allergies, that is why I was so happy about that food, it was terrible for him he itched like crazy.. Nutro is not an allergy food, so isn't that funny that he does not itch on it...Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257970
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YEAH makes one wonder eh?

Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just ordered *Royal Canine* Ivd Rabbit and Potato..
Man it's expensive I paid $33 dollars with shipping for a 10pd bag..
I hope he does okay on this food..I can't do this much longer..
I have to eat all the food I ordered and I didn't use







I'm not going to waste it...



LOL


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

People get confused about BEET PULP in dog food and the common garden vege. Beet pulp in our dog food is a by-product of the extraction of raw sugar from commercially grown sugar beets (they aren't red and DON'T cause tear staining, that is a myth). After the sugar has been extracted, the remaining pulp contains very little sugar, but is valuable as a fiber and energy source.

Beet pulp has several advantages over other common fiber sources such as peanut, rice,soy hulls.
Beet pulp in an insoluble fibre, which means the fiber from the beet pulp has benefits of adding bulk and moisture to the animals stool, whilst providing an energy source that can improve the health of the colon.
It is also recommended as one of the best sources of fiber in dogs and cats.

There have been reported problems, including potential swelling in the stomach, but the cases have been found in horses, and it wasn't because of the Beet pulp, it was because it was feed to them in LARGE quantities.
The amounts of beet pulp in QUALITY pet foods, is the right amount and has heath benefits that no other insoluble fiber can do, such as benefits intestinal bacteria that help maintain colon health.

Just some info I thought you may like to read.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Bek,
If this is true then why do so many of us have tear stains when using Nutro? I love this food, he loves this food, but he is staining and he wasn't before. Maybe it's another ingredient? I didn't know anything about 
**Beef Pulp** till I read some other post saying that it causes stains. Your probably right, so I am going to look into it more..


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't think Beet Pulp has anything to do with tearstains. I have been feeding *TINK* Life's Abundance Premium dog food for almost her whole life (she just turned 4). It does have Beet Pulp. She had terrible tearstains for almost 3 yrs. I then put her on a course of "Angels Eyes". I gave it to her faithfully everyday as directed. Her tearstains have not come back and it's been about 6 months now. She is still on the Life's Abundance dog food and is so active and healthy that I don't want to change. It is a holistic food. No preservatives. It is not cheap but she eats no more than 1/2 C. per day so it lasts awhile. I have also started giving her the dental treats and the antioxidant cookies. She loves them! If you want to read about Life's Abundance Premium Dog Food here is a link:

http://www.healthypetnet.com/healthypetnet...alname=10059483

Good luck!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Bek,
> If this is true then why do so many of us have tear stains when using Nutro? I love this food, he loves this food, but he is staining and he wasn't before. Maybe it's another ingredient? I didn't know anything about
> **Beef Pulp** till I read some other post saying that it causes stains. Your probably right, so I am going to look into it more..
> 
> ...


 Dear Andrea,

It's bee*T *pulp. not beeF pulp.

Bek thank you for the education on this ingredient.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=258298
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spelling error...

Andrea~


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles had no tear stains. I switched him to Nutro and in 2 weeks I noticed stains. I continued to feel this and the stains got worse (1/2 bag left). I trimmed the stain hair and switched him to Innova senior, he's eaten little over 1/2 bad and the stains are gone. Hair that's growing in is white.

I sent the company an email and the reply received was very sharp and to the point. "It's not our food causing your dog tear stains. He has a medical problem. He may be allergic to a product that we use. Our food is of high quality". 

Nutro cause our stains, do to my results. Some dogs may have different chemicals, maybe that was our problem. 

Puddles is doing good on the Innova Senior (no stains), not going to change again unless he stops eating it.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Puddles had no tear stains. I switched him to Nutro and in 2 weeks I noticed stains. I continued to feel this and the stains got worse (1/2 bag left). I trimmed the stain hair and switched him to Innova senior, he's eaten little over 1/2 bad and the stains are gone. Hair that's growing in is white.
> 
> I sent the company an email and the reply received was very sharp and to the point. "It's not our food causing your dog tear stains. He has a medical problem. He may be allergic to a product that we use. Our food is of high quality".
> 
> ...




I would have to agree to some point. I Don't believe you can say "Beet Pulp" causes tear staining, Yes it could be caused buy a combination of ingredients, that your pup has a reaction to.
Sammy has never had tearstaining until I got her leg operated on, I have no Idea why, maybe stress, I don't know. Her staining is only very little and I hope over time it will clear up. Max has none at all, they both eat the same food, drink the same water everything. Maybe Sammy's body reacts differently.
It is just a matter of finding the balance that works for your babies.
Some babies just stain and there is nothing you can do, it could start due to changes in them, with age, many different reasons.
To be honest, I don't think anyone with find the answer to this question.
BEK


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It has to be the **BEET PULP**.I am switching from Nutro..



Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo eats nutro and i do not believe his staining is caused from that. it's fall here, and the staining/tearing are returning. it's either that or the meds he's on are causing it. and it's not like i have a choice when it comes to that....at this point anyway. i’m leaning towards the airborne allergies because the staining comes and goes. i have done a ton of research and i do NOT think beet pulp is the culprit. like bek says, i believe it to be either a combination of ingredients that causes the staining for some or perhaps a certain ingredient besides the beet pulp...or like in massimo’s case....airborne allergies. until you know exactly what is causing it, you really can’t say it’s a certain food. allergies come and go..... the only way I know massimo definitely has allergies is from all the blood work and tests he had done for his epilepsy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Carrie,
I hear what you are saying, but when I switched him to Wellness he had no stains and no stains
with NB either. He did itch alot on those foods, but no stains, so I went back to Nutro (The only food he does not itch on) and the stains came right back..I don't understand it, I have been giving him Nutro still because the itching is more important to me than the stains.If its not the **Beet Pulp** then it has to be something else in the nutro.. The NB is an allergy food and he still itched on it







but Nutro he doesn't , I am lost I don't know what to do..


Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie,
> I hear what you are saying, but when I switched him to Wellness he had no stains and no stains
> with NB either. He did itch alot on those foods, but no stains, so I went back to Nutro (The only food he does not itch on) and the stains came right back..I don't understand it, I have been giving him Nutro still because the itching is more important to me than the stains.If its not the **Beet Pulp** then it has to be something else in the nutro.. The NB is an allergy food and he still itched on it
> 
> ...


well, i wish you luck finding a food that doesn't cause the itching or staining. but i agree, the staining would be less bothersome to *me* than the uncomfortable itching. but i still think you should look for that perfect food.. one that doesn’t cause nemo to stain and most importantly cause the itching.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Carrie,
> I hear what you are saying, but when I switched him to Wellness he had no stains and no stains
> with NB either. He did itch alot on those foods, but no stains, so I went back to Nutro (The only food he does not itch on) and the stains came right back..I don't understand it, I have been giving him Nutro still because the itching is more important to me than the stains.If its not the **Beet Pulp** then it has to be something else in the nutro.. The NB is an allergy food and he still itched on it
> 
> ...



Andrea,
I really don't believe it is the Beet Pulp, I know people think beet pulp "red", well thats the problem, Beet pulp in pet food is NOT red.
Now I think nemo does have allergy problems, one food makes him itch, and another causes staining. Maybe have an allergy test done on him (if haven't already) and that maybe able to point you in the right direction for a food that doesn't cause either problem.
I can imagine how frustrated you must be, but every pup is different and hopefully you will find a solution to Nemo's allergies.







BEK


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!!

I am going to make an appointment today with the Veterinarian..

Andrea~


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

I finished up the Science Diet that I got from the vet a little over a week ago. I decided to try the Nutro. Pixie had never had tear stains before, but within 2 days of starting the Nutro, tear stains! Now I'm not saying that it is the beet pulp, bek74's post was fairly compelling. But obviously there is something with the Nutro. I'm with you Andrea!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I finished up the Science Diet that I got from the vet a little over a week ago. I decided to try the Nutro. Pixie had never had tear stains before, but within 2 days of starting the Nutro, tear stains! Now I'm not saying that it is the beet pulp, bek74's post was fairly compelling. But obviously there is something with the Nutro. I'm with you Andrea![/B]

















I love you, I love you....!!!!!!!
















See, then we are both nutzo







It only happens with the friggin Nutro...
I put him back on Wellness (Chicken), I just ordered the Wellness Duck, so this way he has a little 
variety.. Thank you my friend, if I could see ya, I would kiss ya







LOL


Andrea~


----------



## Ciena (Sep 30, 2007)

At what age do they stop teething?


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

IMO......and in my experience, tear staining (unless caused by obvious ofenders like colorings and additives or tap water) is either an indication of airborne allergy (seasonal or environmental) or an physiological problem with either the blocked tear duct or hairs. I have an appt. with a specialist on the 29th to evaluate Theena.

IMO..and in my experience, itching (if not a contact dermatitis) is an allergy to many possible offenders, both ingested and airborne. I had Hercules evaluated by Spectrum Labs using a blood sample and he's now on desensitizing injections and I've eliminated all the suspect foods, which in his case were beef and corn. I've just noticed after almost two months that his itching AND paw licking is improving, finally,

that's all I know, :smheat: mary anna herk and theena


I forgot teething (whoops)


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone - 

Just thought I'd point out that yeast feeds on sugar - so the beet sugar would feed the red yeast.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi (Sep 4, 2006)

> I don't think Beet Pulp has anything to do with tearstains. I have been feeding *TINK* Life's Abundance Premium dog food for almost her whole life (she just turned 4). It does have Beet Pulp. She had terrible tearstains for almost 3 yrs. I then put her on a course of "Angels Eyes". I gave it to her faithfully everyday as directed. Her tearstains have not come back and it's been about 6 months now. She is still on the Life's Abundance dog food and is so active and healthy that I don't want to change. It is a holistic food. No preservatives. It is not cheap but she eats no more than 1/2 C. per day so it lasts awhile. I have also started giving her the dental treats and the antioxidant cookies. She loves them! If you want to read about Life's Abundance Premium Dog Food here is a link:
> 
> http://www.healthypetnet.com/healthypetnet...alname=10059483
> 
> Good luck![/B]


Thanks for the website.. I just placed an order.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2007)

[/font]


> Seems like Haylee started overnight with tear staining. She's currently eating Royal Canine puppy food...is this a problem with tear staining?
> 
> I also notice that she steals a few pieces of Petey's food - Royal Canine Yorkie food...could this be causing it?[/B]


 tear stains- it is inherent to many of them- The magic solution is a sprinkle of Tylan powder in their food daily until it goes away and then ever third day to stay tear free- it is an odd antibiotic actually for swine diarrhea- very effective and NOT at all harmful-No it wll not compromise thier immune or any other urban legends you have heard I know a minimum of 50 dogs anywhere from 2 months old to 15 who have been on it- works like a charm- the staining is actually a bacteria- my vet explained this and he is a HOLISTIC practioner- he even told me how to get it way cheaper than from him- online a jar of it is about 35$ and because you use so little it will last about 3 years


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I feed a raw diet and Intinct kibble 50/50 at this point. I aso use Nylablone greeny type chews once a day for more fiber. I use Zukes Mini's occasionally for training andthye love those too but I swear t cauuses increased staining and eye goop. Right know I am adding a bit of apple cdider viengar to their meal to combat the likellihood of tear stains and coar problems.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I feed a raw diet and Intinct kibble 50/50 at this point. I aso use Nylablone greeny type chews once a day for more fiber. I use Zukes Mini's occasionally for training andthye love those too but I swear t cauuses increased staining and eye goop. Right know I am adding a bit of apple cdider viengar to their meal to combat the likellihood of tear stains and coar problems.[/B]


I agree about the Zukes Mini's tearstaining. Ollie has only stained a few times in his life so far--and one of them was when he was having Zukes. Stopped as soon as I discontinued them.


----------

